# FAC - April '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hahahaha :goodjob: I remembered before anyone had to remind me :bouncy:

Happy April everyone!

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC), we come here to catch-up on each other's lives and to meet new people. If you are new to the fiber forum or have been lurking please take the time to introduce yourself to us. We love our new people and the well seasoned ones as well. If you have any questions please feel free to ask it, either here or begin a thread of your own. I can pretty much assure you that there isn't a question you can ask that we would think was "silly" or "stupid". We all started at the beginning like you, so don't be afraid to ask. We WILL help you.

I have several projects I'm working on right now or trying to finish up. I have a hat, two pairs of socks and that big spinning project, I think that's it. The BF wants me to make him a pair of the Fiber Trends slippers. I have a nice Navajo lambs fleece that is really nice and I think would be perfect for that project.

March has been so mild here in the northwoods, but we haven't had any rain and everything is sooooooo dry. The fire crews have come in to the tanker base at least a month early. On the radio they said that there have already been 300 fires that fire crews have had to respond to. Until things green up we are in severe fire danger. The warm weather and all the snow melting so quickly has left us high and dry way too early. They can't even bring in the big C planes because there is no open water yet for them to scoop from. I'm told they need at least a mile of open water that is at least 6" deep for them to be able to scoop water.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Good to hear from the two of you (both with wind in your names---this MEANS something, hugh?) I finally got my garden dried out enough to till and plant---expecting rain this weekend. I didn't know you were so dry up there. The Missouri River is flooded---where's it coming from--Nebraska? 

I've gotten back to spinning. Tried something new with knitting: I found a used book about knitting: Knitting from A to Z, although my sons pointed out there was no Z in the book--only went to W. But in the back are instructions for cutting out parts of your knitting (in case you want to lengthen or shorten after the fact). I tried it and it actually worked. Looked pretty good. I was sooooo surprised that I could do it. Now I can fix mistakes and cut out portions----wow! If only I can work up nerve to try knitting a sweater---tried once and had to phrog it---it was terrible. HMMM---maybe now. 

Good luck with your spring fun---so happy that winter is gone! Well, hopefully it's gone.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I have been away from this forum for some time, kinda depressed I guess, and not feeling so social. My FAP is getting me down again. Had thyroid and parathyroid surgery for tumors almost 2 weeks ago, but no cancer, thank goodness. I have another big procedure coming up the first week of May, and I hope my attitude will improve when that is done with. Worry is getting to me, tho. I have been busy healing since the operation, felt like I had whiplash for a week there. If you add "normal" things going haywire with me, like peri-menopause and cataracts, you can understand my depression. Too many medical things to deal with.

I have been spinning bundles, my therapist said it could help me work out my feelings, so I'm trying. When the neighbors sheared their 130 sheep in late February, they gave me 6 fleeces for us helping them out. One of the fleeces I'm working with now, to make harfs for their 2 kids so they have something from their own wool, a surprise for next Xmas.

I have 5 fleeces coming back from the carding mill this month, so I'll have about 60 pounds of carded rovings total, now, to play with. I'm not buying any more wool this year, and I'm not going to the wool festival in MN this year, due to that procedure I'm having during the week before it. Hope those of you who go enjoy it. I don't need to buy more wool anyways, I still have 5 more raw fleeces in my wool closet as it is.

We have had weather in the low 80's this week, and we are getting the garden ready and other outdoor projects done, too, getting ready for when the weather settles for good. Fruit trees are budding out, too.

Glad to hear all of you are well and enjoying fibery things.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

ahhh priorities

i finally admitted the jerzey herd has to decrease, the store needs me, and the gurls need to be with families, i of course will be keeping at least Rozee dear and Crazee cow

Its sad but must be done.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think I need an intervention. Just spent $60 on knitpicks! :huh: ((don't tell DH! I will have to sneak this one through the account))

ok, so because of all those awesome Harmony needles I coveted and ordered, I will have to hold off on ordering roving. Who says you can't impulse buy online?? I have proven that you CAN! :rock:

ok - I have cast on for a couple of chemo caps for a friend that has become hairless. Hope to have her one by church Sunday so I can give it to her.

DD's shrug - totally have to frog (or toss) the left front. It is really wonky compared to the other front. Why can I not get this right? already redid it 3 times! ugh! I will try again.

brainless knitting - I have a shawl on #11 needles. It is going to be stockinette, loosely knitted in fuzzy bumpy yarn. Just right for spring - if I get it done in time.

AND THEN - I really need to finish the quilt block swap and a dress cut out for DD and 3 ladies have asked me to teach them sewing/canning/garden/etc.
Maybe I should make that a new business???

ok, off to milk the goaties and get ready to visit with Jackie for awhile! Much spinning/knitting/quilting/homesteading conversation to come. Along with coffee and a dewberry cobbler I made last night! Ya'll come pull up a chair!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I will be done in your neck of the woods today (Bacus) visiting a friend. I may just popover if there is time to see what you are up to. I've looked and looked for your phone number but can't find it. I know we go through this every time, arggg! If you get this and shoot me a PM with your number I can call you if I'm able to stop.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy April! We are warm and windy and dry here, too. No frozen lakes, though, and we're not in the middle of huge tracts of forestland. Despite this, dh (a part time firefighter) has already had one brush fire call, and they are warning everyone sternly not to burn.

Too busy with work to play with fiber until the end of the day, and then I'm too tired to do anything more than sit and crochet. Living vicariously through this thread...


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

It's hot hot hot down here today. Spring is so late I don't have my big garden in but I have pens of peeps (assorted chicks from the feed store) nestled in between pots of greens and tomatoes and peppers. I must be out of my mind-- I already have dozens of eggs in the frig most of the time.

Lezlie, sending prayers for your healing. You definitely have your priorities in order -- lots of fiber! And you gave me a great idea -- a wool closet to corral my stash. Thanks for the inspiration. Now I just have to figure out whose stuff to kick out of a closet to make room for mine.

Happy Easter weekend to all.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I ordered circs. I got a whole set of bamboo dpn's awhile back, so I really can't justify buying dpns. ((well, not YET anyway! most of them are still in the package!))

Jacquelyn (formerly HaloHead) came by for a nice visit. We talked for a few hours! hehe! went out and visited the goaties and sheep on her way out. I did some of my mindless knitting while we were chatting. And she actually liked my first yarn attempts! lol! (I think she was just being nice)
Anyway, I am making up a few dvd's while surfing here, and then I am off to more dedicated knitting for the evening. Want to finish up at least one chemo cap for my friend.


Lez - I have not seen you around much, but just wanted to say, sending prayers for your healing. If spinning and knitting don't help, I will be way surprised. They have done a world of good for my attitude and outlook... just so soothing and awesome to work with the fibers. I think that is what is helping me manage the menopausal mood swings. :shocked:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a picture of the project bag (Lantern Moon silk), the rosewood needles (Lantern Moon), and the Crazy Zuberball (sp)sock yarn. The picture looks really washed out, go figure it was such an over cast day too. Maybe I can get a better picture another day.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Here's a picture of the project bag (Lantern Moon silk), the rosewood needles (Lantern Moon), and the Crazy Zuberball (sp)sock yarn. The picture looks really washed out, go figure it was such an over cast day too. Maybe I can get a better picture another day.


March, can you turn your flash off? That might be the culprit in washing out the colors.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I am feeling amazingly relaxed this morning. 

Yesterday we had snow. Guess I don't mind all that much, it came, it fell, it melted. Perfect. LOL Spent the afternoon spinning, dh had some work to finish up for his mom and aunt. Have spindle, will travel. Yep. 

The kids went up to my inlaws for the night, so we went out to dinner. A glass of merlot, alfredo and a glass of my favorite merlot when we got home. Just sat with the hubby, listened to some rnb with the fire crackling away...didn't talk all that much. It's been a couple of years since we've had that kind of down time. 

Sun is back out this morning. This Mama hadn't realized how much she needed a little R&R.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oooh, Pakalana, that sounds really nice! There's something so peaceful about falling snow.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Been pretty dry here until yesterday, tho there was still a lot of moisture in the ground. Last week was unseasonably warm, makes me want to jump the gun in the garden, but I'm holding steady. Lots of seedlings in the hoop house and the Muscovies are laying well, I have a few incubators full.

My dear Boogie has suddenly become all cuddly and affectionate and I am really enjoying it, he's usually non-stop movement or asleep so it's nice to have some cuddle time.

Spent Thursday and Friday nursing a doe kid thru Clostridia, even tho she had 2 vaccinations. Guess I beat the odds on that one.

Lez - where in NE Iowa are you? I'm just south of Prairie du Chien across the river.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Ya'll! I haven't been around very much.

I don't know if I mentioned that my Dad had surgery a couple of months ago. He was diagnosed with cancer of the endocrin system. They found two nodes in one of his lungs and they removed that entire part of the lung. While they were finishing up the surgery, they ended up nicking the vein that supplies blood to the bottom of that same lung. They got it repaired but now that part will die off. The Dr. said that my Dad wouldn't even notice that it is gone. Because this cancer can show up anywhere in the body, he's had to go and get a PET scan every month to make sure it hasn't surfaced again.

On top of that, I had to move. The people that I rented my house from retired out of the military and came home to Texas. I went from a 3 bedroom, 2 living room, huge kitchen house to a 2 bedroom, 1 living room, small kitchen duplex. Sifting through everything and deciding what I really needed was the biggest problem. I still have more stuff to get rid of!

I am (again) working on a baby blanket for a co-worker who is going to become a 1st time Grandma. The baby is going to be a boy so I get to work with my CSS country blue. Now, I know that there are some of you :grin: that don't like the acrylic yarn. But I have discovered that it works very well for baby blankets that get washed a lot.

To ya'll who haven't been getting very much rain: I wish I could send some of our rain to you. I am tired of rain. I know we need it, but it is coming too fast and too much. This new backyard has an area almost right in the middle that won't drain. I've been worried about mosquitos.

For me - I need more sunshine.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Speaking of fires, I got a panicked call from my sister on Friday. Her in-laws run a junkyard sort of scattered in the hills/woods of SE MN. It was on fire. Her 7 year old was there visiting Grandma. (The house is right there too.) This was all she knew, it was on fire, and it was hot and very windy there. She was driving over, and called me to help calm her nerves. She said she could see the smoke, and she was still miles away. Then, of course, she descended into the valley, with no cell reception. I spent a frantic two hours not knowing what was going on and no way to reach her. Finally, she called back. It had burned about an acre, not close to the house, and everyone was fine. They did lose six cars. It started to rain steadily just about when they had it out, so that helped with any hot spots. I kept looking at on-line radar and wishing the rain would get to her area quickly. They have no idea how it started, since it was back up in a remote area of their place, and nobody had been back there.

WIHH, I may be helping a friend who vends at Shepherd's Harvest, maybe we could meet up somehow?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A gathering at Shepherd's Harvest would be fun! Annie do you know the dates?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Rain came yesterday and calmed everything down. Now maybe they will oil our dusty road (they like to do it after a rain) and then I can consider it truly spring--clothes on the line and all. 

I was poking around etsy and found a cute apron that looks like it is meant to work: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=42859736

Happy Easter!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

We've had an uncommonly mild winter, with no real snowpack to speak of. The newpapers were calling for a drought, all the lakes were low, and the days were warm and spring-like. Then a series of storms rolled in off the Pacific. I'm right at the snow level for this series, so I've had snow in the morning and evenings that melts during the day...

I think my poor daffodils are completely confused. They opened up half-way, and appear to be considering if they should complete the act! My little sheep were shorn right before the storms came in and haven't left the barn in a week. Of course I had taken the studded tires off by the first, so the drive down the mountain to work has been 'iffy' for the first few miles.

My current fiber projects are a pair of socks from a commercial sock yarn I found in my stash, and spinning up a three ply in fawn shetland for the 'oatmeal sweater' in the last issue of SpinOff. I love knitting sweaters in the round, but haven't done a cardigan yet.

I hope to have a dry day soon to lay my fleeces out to skirt them. I have the six from this year to do, and two from last year that I didn't get to in last summer's many distractions. I hope to be able to at least do the two lamb fleeces so I can have a couple of yarn samples for my son to chose from for his sweater when I go out for his college graduation on Mother's Day weekend. Both fleeces are going to be unique and should spin up nicely, but they won't be the same color variations, since one of the whethers silvered out faster than the other one did.

It sounds as if weather is an issue for all of us this spring-but summer will come and we will see the sun and feel it's warmth once more. May the promise of springtime fill you with hope and joy, and may you have time to savor the good things in each day.
betty


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Clothes on the line here, too. My clothesline is near a dwarf apple tree that is covered with buds, and I can see the blooming pear trees in the back yard as I hang out the laundry. It makes for a picturesque washday.

I'm trying to knit a baby sweater out of some yarn I was given. It's soft and has a pretty, springlike yellow-green color, but I don't like the synthetic boucle texture. I suppose I should finish it because it's a gift, but there's no pleasure in knitting with icky yarn. I guess I'm getting pickier as I get older.

The ewes are walking around with bellies scant inches off the ground, but still no lambs. They'll probably wait until tomorrow when I have to go back to work.

Lezlie, it's good to hear from you again. I hope that this spring brings you better health and spirits.

You all have fun at Shepherd's Harvest. I wish I lived closer!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Betty, be sure to check the Spin-Off website before you start your cardigan. They've posted some corrections to the pattern.

Same old, same old here. It's gotten much too hot too fast for my liking, and the ticks are out in force which makes working outside less than enjoyable. Too bad there's not an anti-tick/flea remedy for people the way there is for dogs!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Happy April All,
Today is so nice out. Nice and sunny and a breeze blowing. We had some rain and hail yesterday evening so the garden will have to wait again to be tilled. I finished the capelet I was working on. When I get a camera I will hopefully be able to post pics. I am looking forward to the Fiber Event at Greencastle, IN this weekend. Is anyone planning on going also? Tomarrow I will be married for 22 years. Gosh, how time flies bye. lol 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Lots going on here as well. I am having a hard time finding time to come and visit with ya.  I have a sweater going right now. I am just using regular old acrylic yarn. It was my Mom's. Same with that other sweater I made. I gave it to my great-niece. I will give this one probably to my niece. I think a lot about my Mom when I get out her yarn and stuff. I really miss her. 

We have our first chicks coming this week.... both broilers and layers. My sweet man got the brooder all ready to go this weekend. We worked a little bit in the garden. We planted onions, potatoes and peas. I transplanted some peppermint and yarrow into a new raised bed. I also cleaned out some dead stuff that was still hanging around. I also planted lettuce. The asparagus is coming up already. Our cow went from just over a gallon a day to 2+ gallons a day. If I knew she would stay there, we would probably go get a calf to start. I have been making LOTS of cheese. 

My brother went to the ER to be checked out on Thursday. He had 3 arteries over 90% blocked. They put stints in on Friday. It is amazing, but he was in church on Sunday morning. 

Hope you all have a great week!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought I'd share a couple of pics of stuff, this first is an afghan I finished about a month ago, I thought I had posted a pic, but no, I had just *taken* the pic, lol. I'm trying to use up my acrylic yarn so I can get some nicer wool yarn.










Here is a closer view of the edge, I used a picot stitch. 










This inspired my 8yo daughter to crochet, too. I gave her an extra granny square and she went to town. 










After a couple of weeks, it's really growing. She's making an afghan, too. 










Before I broke my thumb, I got to making tea cozies. The purple and green one is for my mom for Mother's Day, and the brown one is mine.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

And just for fun, I wanted to share my orchid that's blooming with you all! I've had it for two years, and this is the first time it's bloomed. Very addicting! I'm imagining all sorts of orchids and little mini-glass greenhouses all over the house, lol.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Nellie, such a pretty afghan with the edging, and your daughter is adorable with her big granny square. Such a precious happy smile! I'm making a scarf out of crochet cotton in an open diamond mesh with picots so I'm very picot-conscious at the moment. 

Hope that thumb is mending. I've nursed a few broken bones myself and it's rough.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nellie such beautiful things! I love the tea pot. My sister raises orchids and I think you are right, it is addictive.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Nellie - that is the prettiest granny square afghan I have ever seen! The picot edge just makes it! And your daughter is so talented and darling to boot! I am amazed. :bow: The tea pots are really pretty, too. :goodjob:


Yeah, what she said. 


That is a real treat to have that DVD, since you have one of his wheels. I love to hear of different craftsman. Which reminds me... last night we had to go to a viewing for a friend's mom. I was introduced to a man. When he heard my name, he told me he reads my blog.  He is a broom maker. He is going to make me a broom and we are going to trade for some of my cheese.  

Also, I had another interesting thing happen to me. I had sent a fleece in to the mill to have them make yarn for me. From that yarn, I made the baby blanket I showed ya'll a while back. I had some left over and I want to make a shawl with it. My friend is going to let me borrow her triangle loom. There was not quite enough for the shawl, so I had to get some more yarn. I am an affiliate for several companies on line. I got some money from them at the end of last year. We knew we were starting this tight budget in January, so Michael told me to take that money and get some more yarn made up. My wheel is broken right now and I have to find something to fix it with. Anyway, I had some roving left from the same sheep they made the other yarn from. I took it into the mill in December to have them make the yarn. Then since he told me I could use that money, I had enough to take 2 more fleeces in to have yarn made. Due to circumstance (that would be another long story), the fleeces did not get to the mill until the end of February. I have been chomping at the bit like WIHH while she was waiting on her wheel. I have wanted to make this shawl for about 5 years. I got a call last week from the mill. They had taken my roving and blended it in with one of the fleeces. He said the staple length was too long for his one machine and that it was probably going to have to be made into lopi. I did not want lopi, and the other fleece did NOT match the roving, which meant it would not match my other yarn. I was sick. They are really nice people and we talked about all the possibilities. Anyway, I had given that sheep away to a friend. She let me have their fleece from this year and I took it to the mill. He left the other wool as roving for me, as it can be hand spun. He is doing the whole new fleece into yarn for me at no charge. So, for the same price I got a whole fleece worth of roving extra. I was able to bring the roving home, but I am still chomping at the bit for my yarn.  Once I get the yarn, the friend is going to help me dye part of it. The shawl is going to be gingham. Which for anyone who knows me in real life that is one of the things I am known for... I LOVE blue gingham. 

Now, if you were able to follow the above story... I am impressed.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Ah, Spring chores. I looked at the pear trees yesterday and it looks like all of the blossoms set. Last year I took 3,000 pears off my 2 trees and still had a whopping harvest. The apple blossoms are about to fall, so it's time to plant beans.

This morning my dear old companion Spike (a rescued shih tzu/chihuahua mix) died in his sleep at the age of 18. He was a steady, even tempered protector who survived early neglect from his previous owner, a rattlesnake bite and 2 Lake Erie winters (several years ago). He never complained even to the end and I'll miss the little rascal. He loved to lie in front of my spinning wheel and catch the breeze. Even when dogs live long lives, they're still gone too soon.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

You gals are really inspiring. I hope to be able to start spinning sometime this year. I'm going to the shepards harvest in May and will take a couple of classes. 

My plan is to make an inexpensive spindle and buy some roving, but eventually I want to learn to do it all, cleaning a fleece, carding or combing, spinning and dying. 

It sounds like so much fun.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You all better take pics of this Shepherd's Harvest.....


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, Polly, I am so sorry your sweet Spike died.  It has been 6 months now since our Toby died, he was a black lab/newfie cross. The girls still come to me, missing him, and we cry. (((((((hugs)))))))

I so love the enthusiasm here for our projects! Thank you for your kind words! Oh, I wanna see pics of your shawl, Mrs. Homesteader! And WIHH, we need PICS of the scarecrow!! Before and After!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

WIHH & Nellie, thanks.

I'm with GAM -- those of us who live too far from Shepherd's Harvest want lots of photos. I saw in the last Jeffer's catalog some wicked looking combs that might work as English combs for a fraction of the price. I'll try them and report for those of us trying to control our fiber expenses --I mean investment (oh,why do I even try...)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those who want to or who are going to Shepherd's Harvest please post on the thread I created for it. We can talk and coordinate there.

WIHH you can send a fleece in as is and they will do the work, for a cost of course. When I sent mine in I skirted them and they washed and carded them for me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The reasons you've listed are the main ones I think most of us would send fleeces off to be processed.

Cost is really varied depending on where you go, what you have done (washed, carded, blended, spun). Usually it is by the pound. For washing it is the raw weight and for the other things it is by the cleaned weight (I think). There are other factors you need to consider. Mills process things differently. Some clard into batts, others into clouds, still others make it into roving and I suppose some will make a top or sliver for you if you wanted. Some use carding and spinning oil on the fleeces, others do not. Some are huge operations, other are very small home based business. I have heard of people sending fleeces in to be processed to larger places and they weren't sure they got their own wool back. This may be a wive's tale :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thou MUST posteth pictures! On my "list" is a hand made broom like the ones that used to sit by the hearth. My hearth wants one. :grin:
> 
> Blue gingham, really? that sounds wonderful -can't wait to see the results and I hope you get your wheel fixed soon- how does one break their wheel? :shocked: Now I'm scared.
> 
> Interesting about the mill. Cabin Fever asked me how that works - you send your fleece(s) to the mill (skirted? I am assuming, washed? or not?) and they wash? machine card? comb? your fleece and then THEY machine spin it into yarn? And then you get it back and ply it and dye it?


I am trying to figure out which broom I want. I want 3 actually.  He has one made to get cobwebs down. I could really use that. He does make a hearth broom and he also has one called a Southern Cabin broom that you use to sweep the floor. He has a lot more, but those are the 3 I am trying to choose between. I will post pictures when I get it. I just found out, he is starting a website. It is not finished, but there are some pictures. You can see it here. Gingerbread Brooms

Polly, I am so sorry about the loss of your pet. They do become part of the family and it is hard to see them go. 

WIHH, as far as fleeces to the mill, you can take them in at any stage. I took skirted unwashed fleeces in. Each step they do, cost something. They charge by the weight of the fiber. You can have them make batting, or roving. They can make all sorts of yarn. I had them make sport weight for me. 

The reason I originally took some in, was because my wheel was broken and my daughter-in-love was pregnant. I wanted to make and finish that baby blanket. Then she miscarried, so I did not have to hurry. Then I had I thought enough yarn left over to make the shawl. When I talked to my friend she said it was not quite enough, so I needed to get more yarn that matched the original. 

Here is a picture of a gingham shawl my friend made and the sheep that the wool came from.  I will dye part of my wool blue and the rest is the natural white of my sheep. 









Also, you asked about my broken wheel. Well, let's just say that some children could not leave it alone even though they were told too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woooo hooo WIHH!!! You go girl! I am so proud of you!! :thumb:
It is good to hear that Shetland spins up good for us newbies... cause I have about 5 bags of shetland sitting in the corner, and 4 sheep needing shearing!
I need to get over my fear of cleaning it up and get started!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH :dance: I knew it would happen soon. I knew you understood what you were supposed to do but you just needed to get it all working together. I'm so glad it finally all converged for you. I can't wait to see what you have done. How exciting that you plied too :viking: Tackling those demons the main battle. Nothing really to be afraid of. When you have time post pictures.

MamaJ you can do it! We are here for you.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> MamaJ you can do it! We are here for you.


Oh Marchy! That is so cool!!! 

So, How long will it take you to get to Texas???

:cowboy:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

WIHH, congratulations!!! :dance: :clap: :clap: :clap: :rock: That is so wonderful!!! Definitely, put some pictures here for us of your first yarn. 

I can't take any credit for the work, but we finally have our first spring lambs, four born in the last two days. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you can dye it at any stage :grin:

MamaJ I think it's about 24 hours if I drive straight through. Don't hold your breath though. Maybe when my son and his wife move to AZ.....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

24 hours huh? 

ajaxlucy - those little babies are adorable!!! wow! 
Now I must remember what I told DH - no sheep babies no sheep babies no sheep babies....they are sooooo cute!!!! no sheepies.... I have 3 Shetland wethers and a little Shetland doe (is that what you call the girls?) I must keep it that way! :awh:


ok - off to knit for now... and I found out this afternoon that my knitpicks box is sitting at the post office! Guess where I will be at 8:30 Monday morning??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ajaxlucy those babies are SO cute  It really is too bad they don't stay that small and adorable.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Mighty cute babies! 

Love the tri-loomed shawl. Simply gorgeous...

Congrats, WIHH, at your new accomplishment. How fun!

Lotsa lambs here (I should take pictures, eh?) and nothing much fibery happening due to busyness with work. Need a day to play, or a few hours, at least. Happy Sunday, all...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

HA!!! My mom came over to spend the night, my dad is on a mission trip and my dh is away for the weekend, so we had a girly time. I showed her my brown tea cozy, and she said, "Oh! *I* want a tea cozy!! Will you make one for me??" Heheheheheheh:happy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Your tea cozies are very nice Nellie.
I bought this for a sweater I'm going to make my daughter-in-law or as someone here says, my daughter-in-love  I like that. Anyway, I want to make she and my son each a Wonderful Wallaby here are some pictures of them for babies http://www.flickr.com/groups/wallaby/pool/ But this sweater is basically like a hooded pullover sweatshirt and the pattern is for every member of the family. So I had planned on making them out of wool originally but now they will be moving to Arizona this summer sooooooooo.... I got this for her Wallaby. It is a cotton,rayon, silk blend, I love the colors.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooh so much going on here!

Sorry to hear of another crossing of the Rainbow Bridge - it's always tough to say goodbye. 

Thank you to all who posted such cheerful pictures - lambs, and orchids (beautiful!) and cool projects and sheep with shawls! I needed the smile and you came through for me. Thanks!

Congrats to WIHH for the spinning - that is great! Welcome to the adventure. 

Marchie, I love that yarn. Those kinds of sweaters are great, you can wear 'em all the time. They are very popular around here in sweatshirt fabric, but I've knitted one for my son in the past. Maybe it's time to make one for me! 

My big accomplishment is that I FINISHED the Swallowtail Shawl! I spun up purple silk/merino rovings (from Ashford - my husband bought them for me for a present, I never buy stuff like that but boy was it nice to work with!). It's on the bed blocking - I know, I know, pictures. Patience.  It needs to dry so you can see the colour! 

I did have some troubles with the pattern - I've never done lace before, and it was a real challenge for me but I am happy with how it turned out (the tail tip is a bit off, but hey, with some creative blocking, it looks like I did it that way on purpose). I plan to give it to my mom for Christmas - she LOVES purple and it is totally her colours. And, she'll appreciate the work that went into it.

I heard from my sister today (the one who lives overseas and sends me wool from cool places) that she's probably going to finish her Masters next year. I am now pondering what to do for SUPER amazing graduation gift! I have some time, but you know how long it can take to work on a project, so I'm starting the thinking early. My sister is doing her masters in Intercultural Studies (from a Christian perspective) so I want to do something that goes with that ... I'm thinking of using the triskele (the interlinked 3 loops, symbol of the Trinity) somehow. Or maybe cables. Or maybe I'll weave! I'm just dreaming at this point. 

Hmmm ... think there's a lace pattern with that symbol in it? If you see one, send me a link!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WIHH, I am so glad it finally all came together for you. I am looking forward to the pictures. I love the use of your new "language".... whacked and snapped it!!  

Ajaxlucy, those lambs are adorable. I have had many come in just those colors. I love baby lambs. Mine will be late this year... probably May or early June. 

Weever, yes, you SHOULD be taking pictures. How else can we see? 

Nellie, I am glad your mom loved the tea cozy. Isn't that the one you were going to give her anyway?

Marchwind that yarn is beautiful. It reminds me of sherbet. 

Frazzlehead, I can't wait to see the picture of the shawl you finished. WOOHOO!! I love finished projects. I am sure your Mom is going to love it.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

MrsHomesteader, no, the one I showed her was the one I made for myself. She did say she likes pink and green (not pink and brown, lol), so as soon as I get my thumb back in working order, I'll make another one, too. There's still several weeks before Mother's Day.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I had a joyous fibery weekend - after my "putting it all together" victory - I spent a little more time cleaning on my black fleece - lock by lock - and that just takes time. Then I actually got to knit a little yesterday evening after the sun set. Ahhhhhhh -
> 
> This afternoon, a box from knitpicks awaits me at the post office :dance: - so my new umbrella swift will get its FIRST workout tonite on my FIRST skein of homespun yarn!!!
> 
> Marchwind, I plied the yarn from the ball - what a great idea! No waste !!! You guys ROCK!!!


With all your new equipment and stash, maybe you need to turn the guest cabin into a fiber studio.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Knitpicks sent me a code for 10% off. It is only good for one use. It expires 4/23/10. I know I won't be using is, so help yourself. If it doesn't work, then it means someone else already used it.  Here is the code. It is 10% off your entire order (not shipping). 

E4A0D256


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I finished the blue baby afghan for one of my co-workers. Now I need to start on the next one. This one will be sage and cream. I'm thinking either a mile-a-minute afghan or a chevron one. I have to make up my mind quick. This co-worker needs it by the end of the month.

On the homefront: my niece and family are here visiting and she cut my hair. She actually told me, "You have a mullet and it has to go." Well, I never thought of my hairdo as being a mullet. I let her do the haircut and today we are doing the coloring.

They have been super busy helping my parents. They have painted the living room to coordinate with the new sofas. My nephew-in-law installed a new ceiling fan. He has also been doing a lot of grilling. It sure is nice when I don't have to do the cooking.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

tryskal, can you send them my way when they're through with your projects? 

Gotta LOL about the "mullet" comment. Nobody loves you like family, eh?


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you WIHH. I didn't know she was still down here. I thought I had read that they moved up near you. I must be losing my mind. I have heard that once you are in your 40's it does go pretty quick.

Weever - You're right about that. I am a child of the 80's and I seem to be stuck in that decade (hairwise). Courtney (niece) colored my hair "allspice" and gave me blond highlights. I must say it is very pretty. The whole family loves it that she graduated from the Aveda Cosmetology School up there in Minnesota. We have definitely been taking advantage of her.

Mikey (nephew-in-law) is very handy when it comes to electronics and cars. The family here in Texas has tried on several occasions to get them to move to Texas. But he is a Minnesota guy through-n-through. He has a hard time with the Texas heat.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I went to the Textile Center Garage Sale yesterday! I came home with several hundred dollars worth of yarn and fabric...all for under $50.00. What an experience. I could barely sleep last night trying to decide what to do with all my stuff! I love spinning, and usually don't buy a lot of yarn because I feel guilty for the expence since I can make it myself. It was liberating to buy yarn at such prices. Some wool, some cottons, some tape yarns. All different kinds. I also bought some with the intent of plying it with my handspun. 

Tomorrow I help a friend shear her alpacas. I think 20 to 30 animals. She hires a pro, and I follow along next to the shearer and bag the fiber, skirting as I go. I learn something from the shearer every year that helps when I shear my own, tentatively scheduled for May 1st.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Annie, how fun! (trying not to be jealous)

Are alpacas shorn standing up? I'm curious since you say "follow along". That's much different from shearing sheep--we bring the sheep to the shearer. More details, please. 

WIHH, you must be very proud of your dd. She has had to do boat-loads of work to get where she is, I imagine.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Weever, they are usually stretched out on the ground with their feet tied. We have two stations. The shearer is working on the animal on the ground at one station. He shears the blanket (most desireable) fiber off first, and I bag that. Then he works around various parts of the animal, and I bag that fiber depending on what it is, sorting/skirting as I go into different bags. There is another person (the head man) handling the animal, shifting the animal into various positions for the shearer. A good shearer and head man team move like a choreographed dance, making sure it is safe for everyone, including the animal. It is rather amazing to behold. 

While we're working at the one station, another group of people is preparing the next station, putting the animal down and stretching them out. The animal is ready and waiting at the next station when the shearer finishes the first. I then move with the shearer (follow along) to the next animal, ready to bag the fiber as appropriate. 

There is also a point in the shearing when I have to literally follow along. When the shearer makes his last blow of the blanket, my hand should be following along right behind his as he shears, gathering the blanket fiber in preparation for moving it quickly out of his way, because they move the animal as soon as that last blow is done. If I don't get the fiber out of the way immediately, the animal would end up on top of the fiber. They don't like having to wait for me to move the fiber, which would waste precious seconds! It takes the shearer less than ten minutes to shear the animal. If I remember right, his average is seven minutes, but don't quote me on that. I might be embarrassing him, saying it takes that long!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

A friend's son does shearing for sheep, alpacas and llamas. He goes all over the country and has even been to New Zealand and done some. They have some pictures on their website of alpacas and llamas being sheared. http://www.shearingalpaca.com/photo_gallery/Shearing Alpaca/album/index.html

Annie, what a great buy!!! That is wonderful, but don't lose sleep over it unless you are up making stuff out of it.  

WIHH, your daughter is beautiful, and you must be so proud of what she has made of herself.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Fascinating! Thanks, you two...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Went to my first fiber fair of the year yesterday. Saw Slev there. Bought about 4 lbs of roving. Gorgeous colors! And put out a lot of handbills about the new fiber fair this summer in our area.

I've been down with a chest cold this past week. Bad enough to leave me achey and out of energy, but not so bad that I can't do stuff when pushing myself. I pushed pretty hard yesterday with the farmer's market & fiber fair, but it's such a beautiful day out today! 

Planted a Peace rose that Paul bought for me. Have corned brisket in the oven (I pickled it a few weeks ago). I need to get together bath salts for an order, then I think I'll sit for a while and work on a sock. I'm using size 0 DPN, cast on 72 and working the Jaywalker pattern in a commercial self striping sock yarn (70% wool, 30% nylon) in black, & shades of greys. I'm working on the foot of the first sock. Paul says it looks like snake skin!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

okay, my roving came today. Now I can try spinning on the spindolyn I bought last week. We'll see how it goes. 

I'm getting my wisdom teeth out tomorrow, so I'll get to do a lot of sitting around the next week or so. When I feel okay I'll be spinning...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Jo, ouch on the wisdom teeth. I pray that it goes well and you heal quickly. Looking forward to seeing your yarn!!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I just had my thumb x-rayed. It's been 4 weeks since I broke it, but it is still really painful. There's a bone chip down under the joint, which is impeding movement. The doc said the pain I'm feeling is from the soft tissue damage, which should take 3-6 mos to go away. If, after 6 mos, the loss of movement is more than I am willing to put up with, to seek advice from an orthopedic surgeon. In the meantime, moving it around would be good at this point. <sigh> I'm going absolutely nuts not being able to use it. 

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, my dh is starting a new mobile drug testing business, and we did the training for it over the weekend.

Jo, how are you feeling after getting your wisdom teeth out?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll see if I can get a decent picture from my phone (3 years old). I left my camera at DD's place earlier this month. They're still unpacking boxes and somehow my camera got boxed up. The black is broken up nicely with the shades of grey so it's not so bad.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

So far I think the healing is going o.k. Not too much swelling or pain. Dry sockets sound terrible.  I had to have general anesthesia since all 4 were coming out, and after wards I felt terrible, nausea till late at night. But that passed and now I'm doing better. 

I've spun a little bit. Some wild slubby yarn, crazily plied and now I'm working on a longer skien. You can't go as fast on a spindolyn as you can a spindle, but it suits me right now as I'm learning about this. It so very calming and rythmic. 

Soooo, last night I watched a few videos from spin to weave on you tube and one mentioned using dog hair. This morning I washed my dog and all day long I've been collecting his hair as I brush him out. Got a good bit so far. I didn't know I had fiber animal on the place! :thumb: 

Now my husband knows I'm hopelessly addicted...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I finished my first project for ME!!! :cowboy: My shawl is done, and coming in handy already. As it has been in the low 50's in the mornings here, I love having a shawl to throw over my shoulders! It's just a big rectangle, but perfect. I have finished 3 chemo caps, working on the last one (I think) and still need to finish DD's shrug. It is from the same yarn I did the shawl in. I had miles and miles of that yarn (from a friend)
And the best accomplishment this month so far: I have enabled a new fiber-holic! woohoo!! She is now knitting a baby blanket, and just can't seem to leave it alone. hehe.... She told me yesterday that she is taking it to work with her for her breaks. :goodjob:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Great job MamaJ!!!! Looks cozy. I can't wait to make mine. I am picking up the rest of the yarn tomorrow. Then I have to dye part of it and then I get to start the shawl.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I love the colors!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done! I have yet to finish a project for me  One day maybe. It'sa just so much easier to knit for other people.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That's so pretty! I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to make with my first yarn. It's kind of on the course side and kind of thick. 
We had a really busy homeschooling day today. Birds, and birdwatching and bird art projects followed by a long bird walk.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful MamaJ!

I need to make myself a 'wearable' shaw! I do have a triangular crocheted shawl from some of my first handspinning (i.e. very coarse yarn!) that is just too uncomfortable to wear.

I finished one black/grey Jaywalker sock but have started on a Jaywalker sock for Paul. 70% Churro, 30% Alpaca, light brown. I'm using size 3 needles and only 52 stitches so it is going a lot faster than the black/grey socks (size 0 needles and 76 stitches).


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

MamaJ, your shawl looks so cozy--great job


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ginny and I were out running around yesterday. We both had eye appointments in the morning and they dilated our eyes. We were having to wear our dark glasses. :walk: We ran into Bill00 at the feed store.  Anyway, while we were out, we picked up my yarn. Hopefully this coming week, if I can work out a ride, I will be getting the loom and help in dying my yarn. I am so excited.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for May is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4416834#post4416834

Thanks!


----------

